# Perch spearing



## esox lucius (Jan 28, 2009)

Are you allowed to spear perch on any other lk besides lk St. Clair?


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

*GREAT LAKES SPEARING REGULATIONS*
Under the authority of sections 41101 through 41105 of Act 451 of the Public Acts of 1994, as amended, being sections 324.41101 through 324.41105 of the Michigan Compiled Laws, the Director of the Department of Natural Resources on October 10, 2003, ordered that for a period of five years on the Great Lakes and connecting waters *it shall be unlawful to take the following fish with spear or bow and arrow *except as provided below:

1. Largemouth and smallmouth bass, crappies, bluegill, sunfish, brook or speckled trout, rainbow or steelhead trout, brown trout, walleye, sauger, Atlantic salmon, coho salmon, chinook salmon, pink salmon, splake, and sturgeon;

2. Perch - except on Lake St. Clair during January and February;

3. Northern pike - except during January thru March 15th;

4. Muskellunge - except during January thru March 15th on Lakes Superior, Michigan, Huron and the St. Mary's River. No muskellunge spearing on L. St. Clair, L. Erie, Detroit R., and St. Clair R.


----------



## esox lucius (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## parmajim (Sep 14, 2009)

so the five year period is up does that mean it is legal to spear anything??


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

parmajim said:


> so the five year period is up does that mean it is legal to spear anything??


I LOLed


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

parmajim said:


> so the five year period is up does that mean it is legal to spear anything??


He was trying to make it easy for you but if you wish some reading material to see the five years are not up and to answer all of your questions about spearing;
__________________
*FO-217.07*
ORDER TO RESTRICT SPEARING SEASON
Under the authority of sections 41101 through 41105 of Act 451 of the Public Acts of 1994, as amended, being
sections 324.41101 through 324.41105 of the Michigan Compiled Laws, the Director of the Department of Natural
Resources on October 5, 2006, ordered that for a period of five years in the Lower Peninsula it shall be unlawful to
take or attempt to take any species of fish with a spear or bow and arrow, from any waters north of Highway M-72
during the month of April, or south of Highway M-72 and north of Highway M-46 from April 1 through April 14,
all dates inclusive.
This order is assigned number FO-217.07 and is titled Order to Restrict Spearing Season.
This order rescinds the order entitled Order to Restrict Spearing Season effective September 29, 2002, and
assigned number FO-217.02A.
This order shall take effect April 1, 2007, and shall remain effective through March 31, 2012.
_____________________
*FO-219.08*
WATERS OPEN TO THE USE OF SPEARS AND BOWS
By authority conferred on the Department of Natural Resources by section 48703 of 1994 PA 451, MCL
324.48703, it is ordered that effective, November 6, 2008, for a period of five years, the following
regulations are established for waters open to the use of spears and bows:
The seasons, waters, and species where a hand propelled spear may be used are as specified in the table
below and lists which follow (except as otherwise prohibited). In addition, a bow, rubber-propelled spear,
spring-propelled spear, or light may be used where noted.
SEASON WATERS SPECIES
December 1  March 15
All waters (through the ice) except: Designated Trout
Lakes (FO-200) and Streams (FO-210), and specific
FO-220 waters. No muskellunge spearing on
L. St. Clair, L. Erie, Detroit R., and St. Clair R.
Northern Pike
Muskellunge
January 1  end of February L. St. Clair (bow may be used) Yellow perch
January 1  end of February (bow and light may be used) Inland non-trout waters
(through the ice): See FO-220.
All year (Note 1) (bow and light may be used) Great Lakes, L. St.
Clair, St. Marys R., St. Clair R., and Detroit R.
Bowfin Carp
Bullheads Gar
Catfish Drum
Cisco Whitefish
Suckers Smelt
All year Great Lakes Burbot
April 1 - May 31
South of highway M-46
April 15-May 31
Between highways
M-46 and M-72
(bow and light may be used)
All non-trout streams
Trout streams in List A
Bowfin
Carp
May 1 - 31
North of highway M-72
Gar
Suckers
All Year
(submerged under water with rubber or spring
propelled spears only)
Waters in List B
May 1 - August 15 (bow and light may be used)
Inland non-trout waters
Bowfin Carp
Gar
October 15 - December 31 (light may be used) Hubbard L. (Alcona Co.),
Ottawa L., Chicagon L. (Iron Co.)
November 1 - December 31
(light may be used)
Elk L, Torch L, Clam R. (Grand Trav., Antrim,
Kalkaska Cos.), Crystal L. (Benzie Co.) All inland
non-trout waters in the lower peninsula counties
lying wholly south of M-20 (including all of Huron,
Sanilac, and Tuscola Cos.)
Carp
Cisco
Suckers
Whitefish
Note 1: In Little Bay de Noc, bowfin, carp, and gar may be speared January 1  end of February.
Back to Top
LIST A
TROUT STREAMS OPEN to the use of HAND PROPELLED SPEAR or BOW for taking
BOWFIN, CARP, GAR, and SUCKERS
The following trout streams are open to the use of bow or hand propelled spear during the seasons
indicated for taking bowfin, carp, gar, and suckers. Artificial lights may be used. Rubber and spring
propelled spears may not be used in these trout streams.
ALCONA COUNTY
April 15  May 31
Bryant Creek down from Vaughn Lake to Little Lake
May 1  May 31
Buff Creek
Sucker Creek down from mouth of Vincent Creek in T27N, R8E, Sec. 9 to Hubbard Lake in T28N,
R8E, Sec. 36
ALGER COUNTY
May 1  May 31
Big Indian River down from widewaters in T44N, R19W, Sec. 13, to Highway 13 Bridge
CASS AND ST. JOSEPH COUNTIES
April 1  May 31
Dowagic Creek and tributaries from Bunker Lake outlet (T5S, R14W, S14) down to Goodenough
Road (T5S, R14W, S16)
Rocky River down from Pioneer Road (T5S, R13W, Sec. 29) to Bent Road (T5S, R12W, Sec. 21)
CALHOUN COUNTY
April 1  May 31
Nottawa Creek: From Calhoun County line (T4S, R8W, S31) upstream to T3S, R5W, S35
Rice Creek: South Branch Rice Creek from confluence of Rice Creek and Kalamazoo River (T2S,
R6W, S25) upstream to Concord Road (Jackson County)
CHIPPEWA COUNTY
May 1  May 31
Trout Creek down from Big Trout Lake in T42N, R3E, Sec. 31
Prentiss Creek (T42N, R2E)
DELTA COUNTY
May 1  May 31
All streams south of US-2 and tributary to Great Lakes waters east of Peninsula Point
Squaw Creek below County Road 513
EMMET COUNTY
May 1  May 31
Carp Lake River from mouth up to old dam just above Wilderness Road
GOGEBIC COUNTY
May 1  May 31
Gypsy (Sucker or Camp) Creek upstream to old road crossing in T50N, R45W, Sec. 31
East Branch of Middle Branch of Ontonagon River down from Crooked Lake to north line of T45N,
R40W, Sec. 34
Ohman's Creek upstream to east-west road in middle of T49N, R48W, Sec. 32
IRON COUNTY
May 1  May 31
Briar Hill Creek
Holmes Lake Creek (T46N, R36W, Sec. 32) from outlet of lake 500 feet downstream
Swan Lake outlet
Winslow Creek (T45N, R36W, Secs. 2, 11) from the outlet of Winslow Lake to 1000 feet
downstream
LUCE COUNTY
May 1  May 31
Little Two Hearted River from mouth upstream to bridge on County Road 412 (T50N, R9W, Sec.
25)
MACKINAC COUNTY
May 1  May 31
Doe Creek (T43N, R10W)
Foley Creek down from I-75
Hoban Creek down from US-2
Hudson Creek (T41N, R11W, Sec. 8)
Martineau Creek down from I-75
McClouds Creek
Milakokia River, Milakokia Lake down to Heinz Lake
Norton Creek from M-135 down to South Manistique Lake
Nunn's Creek from Highway M -134 to mouth
Pearson's Creek, T42N, R1W and R1E
Rabbits Back Creek down from Mackinac Trail
Scrams Creek (T42N, R11W, Sec. 11)
Taylor Creek (T43N, R12W, Secs. 2, 11, 12 and 13)
MANISTEE COUNTY
April 15 - May 31
Little Bear Creek down from Bear Lake to trunkline Highway US-31
MARQUETTE COUNTY
May 1  May 31
Carp River down from the bridge in T47N, R27W, Sec. 9 to mouth in Deer Lake
Goldmine Creek from its mouth in Deer Lake in T28N, R27W, Sec. 29 for a distance of 1000 feet
upstream
Middle Branch Escanaba River from County Road Bridge in T47N, R29W, Sec. 1 to Greenwood
Reservoir
Spruce River down from the mouth of Mill Creek on T47N, R30W, Sec. 20
Rock Lake outlet from Rock Lake to mouth in T47N, R27W, Sec. 4
MASON COUNTY
April 15  May 31
Sauble River from Freesoil Road down to Custer Road (T20N, R16W, Sec. 22)
MENOMINEE COUNTY
May 1- May 31
Cedar River from US-2 bridge down to bridge in middle of T38N, R26W, Sec. 15
Harter Creek downstream from CO 577
Pemenee Creek from the mouth of Dehaas Creek downstream to Menominee River
Wilson Creek (T38N, R25W, Sec. 7 and T38N, R26W, Sec. 12) from a point 1,000 feet above the
Chicago & Northwestern Railway Bridge downstream to the junction with the Big Cedar River.
MISSAUKEE COUNTY
April 15 - May 31
Clam River down from mouth of Taylor Creek in T22N, R7W, Sec. 33 to Falmouth Dam
West Branch Muskegon River down from Goodrich Bridge on T23N, R5W, Sec. 29
OCEANA COUNTY
April 15 - May 31
All drainage ditches in T15N, R15W and R16W
SCHOOLCRAFT COUNTY
May 1  May 31
Delias River - in entirety
Kilpecker Creek from county line down to Thunder Lake
VAN BUREN COUNTY
April 1 - May 31
Dowagiac River and tributaries above 50th Street (T45N, R15W, Sec. 35)
Lake of the Wood Outlet to confluence with Dowagiac River (T45N, R15W, Sec. 34)
LIST B
WATERS OPEN to the USE of RUBBER and SPRING-PROPELLED SPEARS for taking
BOWFIN, CARP, GAR, AND SUCKERS
The following listed waters are open all year to the taking bowfin, carp, gar, and suckers with rubber and
spring-propelled spears. By statute, the person using the spear must be submerged in the water and have
the spear under control by means of an attached line not exceeding twenty feet in length.
GREAT LAKES and CONNECTING WATERS OPEN ALL YEAR
Lake Superior except the North and South Portage Ship Canal and Huron Bay;
Lake Huron except Potagannissing Bay, Pike Bay, Island Harbor, Les Cheneaux Channels and within a
three-mile radius of Fort Gratiot light (located at the upper end of the St. Clair River, St. Clair Co.);
Lake Michigan except Northport Harbor (Leelenau Co.) and that part of little Bay de Noc presently
closed by statute to commercial fishing;
Lake Erie
Lake St. Clair
St. Mary's River
Detroit River
INLAND WATERS OPEN ALL YEAR
ALCONA COUNTY
Hubbard Lake
ALGER COUNTY
Grand Sable Lake
ALLEGAN COUNTY
Gun Lake
BARRY COUNTY
Duncan (T4N, R10W, Secs. 5, 6, 7), Gull, Gun, Leach (T4N, R8W, Sec. 32), Middle (T4N, R8W, Secs.
28, 32, 33), Payne (T3N, R10W, Secs. 17, 20), Pine (T2N, R9W, Sec. 8), and Wall (T2N, R9W) lakes.
BERRIEN COUNTY
Big Paw Paw Lake
BRANCH COUNTY
Coldwater Lake
CALHOUN COUNTY
Duck (T1S, R4W) and Goguac (T2S, R8W) lakes.
CASS COUNTY
Diamond Lake (T6S and T7S, R14W and R15W)
CHIPPEWA COUNTY
Carp (T44N, R6W Secs. 22, 27) and Frenchman (T44N, R6W, Secs. 26) lakes.
CLARE COUNTY
Long Lake (T20N, R4W, Secs. 22, 26, 27, 35)
CRAWFORD COUNTY
Jones Lake (T28N, R2W, Secs. 30, 31)
GENESEE COUNTY
Ponemah Lake (T5N, R6E, Secs. 21, 22)
HILLSDALE COUNTY
Bear Lake (T7S, R3W, Secs. 8, 17)
IOSCO COUNTY
Foote Impoundment (T24N, R8E)
JACKSON COUNTY
Michigan Center Chain of Lakes (Michigan Center, Price, Big and Little Olcott, Big and Little Wolf
Lakes and connecting waters) (no spearing January-February)
Round Lake (T4S, R3E, Sec. 36), Wamplers Lake (T4S, R2E, Secs. 34, 35, 36)
KALAMAZOO COUNTY
Campbell (T2S, R10W, Secs. 3, 4), Gull (T1S, R9W and R10W), Indian (T3S and T4S, R10W) and
Sugarloaf (T3S and T4S, R11W) lakes.
KALKASKA COUNTY
Big Twin Lake (T28N, R5W and R6W)
LAKE COUNTY
Idlewild Lake (T17N, R12W, Secs. 5, 6, 7, 8)
LENAWEE COUNTY
Devils (T5S and T6S, R1E), Evans (T5S, R3E, Secs. 6, 7), Round (T6S, R1E, Sec. 11)
Round (T5S, R2E and R3E), and Wamplers (T5S, R2E, Secs. 1, 2, 3) lakes
LIVINGSTON COUNTY
Portage (T1N, R4E and R5E) and Silver (T1N, R4E Secs. 33, 34) lakes.
LUCE COUNTY
Round Lake (T45N, R11W and R12W)
MASON COUNTY
Round Lake (T19N, R15W, Secs. 28, 29, 33)
MECOSTA COUNTY
Chippewa Lake (T16N, R8W)
OAKLAND COUNTY
Cass (T3N and T2N, R9E), Buckhorn (T4N, R7E, Secs. 21, 22, 27), Lakeville (T5N, R11E Secs. 15, 22,
27), Pine (T2N, R9E, Secs. 11, 12, 13, 14), Orchard (T2N, R9E), Oxbow (T3N, R8E), Union (T2N, R8E
and R9E), and Walled (T1N and T2N, R8E) lakes.
OCEANA COUNTY
Stony (T13N and T14N, R18W) and Pentwater (T16N, R18W, Secs. 13, 14, 23, 24) lakes
OGEMAW COUNTY
Clear Lake (T23N, R1E, Secs. 2, 3, 10, 11)
ST. JOSEPH COUNTY
Fishers (T5S and T6S, R11W) and Klinger (T7S and T8S, R11W) lakes.
TUSCOLA COUNTY
Cat Lake (T11N, R10E, Sec. 7)
VAN BUREN COUNTY
Lake of the Woods (T4S, R14W and R15W) and Van Auken Lake (T2S, R16W, Secs. 28, 32, 33)
WASHTENAW COUNTY
Four Mile (T1S and T2S, R4E), Halfmoon Chain of Lakes (T1S, R3E and R4E), and Horseshoe (T1S,
R6E, Secs. 8, 17) lakes; Huron River (T1S, T2S and T3S, R4E, R5E, R6E and R7E); Big and Little
Portage Chain of Lakes (T1S, R4E, Secs., 1, 2, 11, 12); and Round (T4S, R3E, Sec. 31), Silver (T1S,
R4E, Sec. 3), and Pleasant (T3S, R4E, Secs. 21, 22) lakes.
This order shall be assigned number FO-219.08, and is entitled Waters Open to the Use of Spears and
Bows.
This order supersedes the order entitled Waters Open to the Use of Spears and Bows effective April 1,
2002, and assigned number FO-219.02a.
This order rescinds the order entitled Great Lakes Spearing Regulations effective April 1, 2004, and
assigned number FO-234.04.
This order shall take immediate effect and shall remain effective through March 31, 2013.
_______________________
*FO-220.08*
SPECIAL MUSKELLUNGE AND NORTHERN PIKE REGULATIONS
By authority conferred on the Department of Natural Resources by sections 41101 through 41105 of 1994
PA 451, MCL 324.41105 and section 48703 of 1994 PA 451, MCL 324.48703, it is ordered that effective,
November 6, 2008, for a period of five years, the following fishing regulations are established for the
waters listed in the following table as noted:
It shall be unlawful to fish by any means other than hook and line except that carp may be taken with a
spear or bow and arrow from May 1 - August 15 and northern pike may be speared through the ice on
waters as footnoted. Other regulations apply as footnoted.
County Lake
Allegan Osterhout
Alpena Fletcher Floodwaters
Barry Fish*
Thornapple** (from McKeown
Road T3N, R8W, S27 to Barger
Road T3N, R7W, S20)
Cheboygan Cornwall Impoundment
Tower Pond + (Note 1)
Chippewa Caribou
Clare Budd
Clinton Ovid
Delta Dana +
Iron Brule+
Cable*
Chicagon+
Chief Edwards +
Emily
Paint+
Paint Pd+ (Brule Is. Imp.)
Porter*
Stanley
Violet+
Kent Campeau
Murray
Keweenaw Gratiot Lake*
Lapeer Nepessing
Lenawee Lake Hudson**
Livingston Whitmore
Woodland
Mackinac Brevort
Marquette Fish*
Montmorency Fletcher Floodwaters
West Twin
Muskegon Mona
Oakland Heron
Tipsico
Otsego Big Bear
Otsego
Ottawa Lake Macatawa
St. Joseph Long
Schoolcraft Big Bass*
Grassy*
McKeever*
Van Buren Bankson**
Brownwood**
Round**
Washtenaw Whitmore
Note 1  Tower Pond, Cheboygan County is not open to carp spearing.
+ Northern pike may be speared through the ice December 1  March 15.
* Minimum size limit on northern pike is 30.
** The season for northern pike and muskellunge is the last Saturday in April - November 30.
This order shall be assigned number FO-220.08 and is entitled Special Muskellunge and Northern Pike
Regulations.
This order supersedes the order entitled Special Muskellunge and Northern Pike Regulations, effective
April 1, 2006, and assigned number FO-220.06.
This order rescinds the order entitled "Trout Streams Open to the Taking of Northern Pike Through the
Ice" effective September 16, 2002, and assigned number FO-230.03.
This order shall take immediate effect and shall remain effective through March 31, 2013.
_______________________
*FO  240.10*
STURGEON REGULATIONS - STATEWIDE
By authority conferred on the Department of Natural Resources by sections 41101 through 41105 of 1994
PA 451, as amended, being MCL 324.41101 through 41105, the Director of the Department of Natural
Resources on January 7, 2010 ordered that for a period not to exceed five years the following regulations
shall apply to fishing for lake sturgeon and to the take of lake sturgeon.
1) Fishing for Lake Sturgeon
A) Except on waters where harvest of lake sturgeon is allowed as specifically identified in
paragraph 5) Special Provisions, fishing for lake sturgeon on all waters of the State shall be
catch-and-immediate-release using hook-and-line gear.
2) Lake Sturgeon Tag
A) An angler shall obtain a non-transferable lake sturgeon tag prior to fishing for lake sturgeon.
3) Registration of Harvested Lake Sturgeon
A) On waters where harvest of lake sturgeon is allowed as specifically identified in
paragraph 5) Special Provisions:
i) An angler shall immediately tag a lake sturgeon that is harvested with a validated lake
sturgeon tag described in paragraph 2) Lake Sturgeon Tag.
ii) Except as otherwise specifically provided in paragraph 5) Special Provisions, an angler shall
register a lake sturgeon that is harvested within 24 hours at a designated registration site.
Designated registration sites may be found online at www.michigan.gov/dnrfishing.
4) Harvest Limit
A) On waters where harvest of lake sturgeon is allowed as specifically identified in
paragraph 5) Special Provisions, an angler shall not harvest more than one (1) lake sturgeon per
year.
5) Special Provisions
A) Lake St. Clair and the St. Clair River (St. Clair, Macomb, and Wayne Counties)
i) Fishing seasons
a) The hook-and-line harvest season for lake sturgeon shall be July 16 through September 30,
inclusive.
b) The hook-and-line, catch-and-immediate-release season for lake sturgeon shall be October
1 through November 30, inclusive.
c) Fishing for lake sturgeon shall be prohibited from December 1 through July 15, inclusive.
ii) Size Limit
a) Between 42 and 50 inches, inclusive.
B) Otsego Lake (Otsego County)
i) Fishing seasons
a) The hook-and-line harvest season for lake sturgeon shall be July 16 through March 15,
inclusive.
b) Fishing for lake sturgeon shall be prohibited from March 16 through July 15, inclusive.
ii) Size Limit
a) 50 inches minimum.
C) Black Lake (Cheboygan County)
i) Fishing seasons
a) The spearing and hook-and-line harvest season for lake sturgeon shall be the first Saturday
in February through the following Wednesday, inclusive, or until the harvest quota has
been reached, whichever comes first.
b) Fishing for lake sturgeon shall be prohibited from the end of the harvest season through the
first Friday in February, inclusive.
ii) Size Limit
a) No minimum size limit.
iii) Harvest Quota
a) The total harvest by all anglers combined shall not exceed five (5) lake sturgeon per year.
iv) Spearing and Hook-and-Line Daily Fishing Time
a) Spearing and hook-and-line fishing for lake sturgeon shall be allowed between 8:00 AM
and 2:00 PM on each day that the harvest season remains open as established in paragraph
5) C) i) Fishing Seasons.
v) Anglers Registering to Fish
a) Prior to fishing, an angler shall register on-site each day and obtain a flag each day.
b) An angler shall prominently display the flag obtained at registration each day. The flag
shall be displayed outside the entryway to the shanty being used, and shall be displayed for
the entire time of fishing for lake sturgeon each day.
vi) Registration of Harvested Lake Sturgeon
a) A lake sturgeon that is harvested shall be immediately registered with DNR personnel, and
that lake sturgeon shall be subject to internal examination of reproductive organs by the
DNR personnel.
D) Menominee River
i) All regulations governing fishing for lake sturgeon and the take of lake sturgeon in the
Menominee River system are established in Fisheries Order 205: Michigan-Wisconsin
Boundary Water Regulations.
E) All Other Waters of the State not specifically Identified in this Paragraph 5) Special Provisions
i) Fishing seasons
a) The hook-and-line, catch-and-immediate-release fishing season shall be July 16 through
November 30, inclusive.
b) Fishing for lake sturgeon shall be prohibited from December 1 through July 15, inclusive.
This order shall take effect January 7, 2010, and shall remain effective through March 31, 2015.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Good one Ray.


----------



## ddiment2 (Mar 26, 2005)

:cwm27::cwm27::cwm27:


----------

